# check out the frankenstein power supply!!!



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Custom-4-Lane-HO-Tyco-3x9-race-track-turn-key-NR_W0QQitemZ6043620353QQcategoryZ2619QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

that looks like more power than most European countries have


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

I wondered about those studs in the pic too. I thought it was a good place to shred a pant leg, shred a knee or lose a babies' eye on. Some people just don't think, eh?
Well, that is not entirely fair to say, I guess. It is obvious that this guy thinks in technical terms. He just does not think very far.

I like your ideas on the safety drivers stations. You can be certain that I will incorporate those good ideas when i build my perminant track!

Thanks for caring enough to share!


----------



## Stoosh (Feb 13, 2006)

*Safe Drivers Stations*

I have 3 kids, 7,5,& 2...All of which race on my track. I use stereo type plugs for the controllers that are imbedded in the side wall of the table under the drivers station shelf. I have had no troubles with all the kids around the track, because there are no sharp edges at the connections. I do not have alot of controller changes, so the issue of easy hook up is not a problem. I did however install the male portion of the hookups to the table, just in case someone comes over with their own controller. They could just clip to the post after unplugging the existing controller.


----------

